# Man Cave/Trophy Room



## FSUhunter (Jan 23, 2004)

Looking to finish my basement and have a room dedicated to my mounts. I would like to give it the feel of a rustic cabin of sorts. Any ideas or pictures that anyone can share?


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

When I finished my basement I installed can lights and user PAR (spot or point) lights and then sprayed the whole ceiling flat black. I would do this again in a second. It made the basement feel much taller than it was. You could easily do the walls with rough cut wood and get something pretty cool. Always considered adding a pallet wood accent wall.


----------



## FSUhunter (Jan 23, 2004)

I like that! Especially like the idea of spraying the ceiling!


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't think this is the rustic look ,but It will give you a idea.
I don't have a basement ,its my spare room.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

FSUhunter said:


> I like that! Especially like the idea of spraying the ceiling!


I appreciate it! have since sold the house but there wasn't a person that saw it that didn't have a similar comment. These pics were taken in daytime and the egress window let in a lot of light. At night, the ceiling disappeared as in you had no perception of where the ceiling was. 

We will be finishing the basement of our new house this winter and will be doing the same thing. I would recommend priming everything first and then spraying the black. Best part is the ceiling is done for like $300-400 in paint and a few hours of work. Also, all of your mechanical components are still easily accessible and touch up in the future is easy with a rattle can. 

Do your research an framing the walls to make sure you don't have mold issues in the future.


----------



## DigitalGuru (Feb 25, 2019)

We did the same ceiling treatment. Love it. Ditto to all the positives; hides mechanicals, gives "extra" height etc. Personally I think C20chris might have a couple of extra lights, looks a little bright to me, but with dimmable LEDs now that might not be a big deal. When we did our ours CFLs were our best option and non-dimmable so we went with 5 or 6 pairs of lights across our basement. The hardest part was trying to find the spacing between each light and fitting them between the floor joists so it looked even / consistent. We did all prep work of masking off the walls & floors and paid someone to spray it for us. No primer, 2 coats of quality paint. Worked great. I recommend Sherwin Williams Ultra Flat black paint.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

DigitalGuru said:


> We did the same ceiling treatment. Love it. Ditto to all the positives; hides mechanicals, gives "extra" height etc. Personally I think C20chris might have a couple of extra lights, looks a little bright to me, but with dimmable LEDs now that might not be a big deal.....No primer, 2 coats of quality paint.


yep dimmable LEDs... My experience with paint, our house had 2x12's for floor joist. We would get white specks, primarily on rougher grain or knots, that could be wiped off. I believe this was from sap migrating through and dust sticking to it, not sure though. I always thought the original Killz might have sealed the wood better, but who knows. Adhesion characteristics of all paint is different but I believe metal ducts should be primed first. +1 for higher quality paint. Big difference between Sherwin Williams and Home Depot.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

My uncle did his basement with cedar planks on the walls. Looks amazing! No photos of it though, but gives off the rustic feel downstairs


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Hemidan said:


> I don't think this is the rustic look ,but It will give you a idea.
> I don't have a basement ,its my spare room.
> View attachment 451585
> View attachment 451587


I think all of those mounts make it look too cluttered. Should probably get rid of the bobcat, bear, walleye, and the King Salmon. 

I know of somebody who would help you unclutter those 4 pieces.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

So that's my living room. I put spruce !1" boards stained with 1" strips looking like chinking. Not like a log cabin...but good enough for me


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I wanted a log cabin feel, so I went with log siding. The floor is laminate with a hickory finish. The floor sits on DRIcore panels, which keeps air under it. Never had a problem with expansion or contraction. The fireplace is a direct vent that can run without power in case of a power outage.


----------



## FSUhunter (Jan 23, 2004)

Both of those I really like! Mossyhorns, that is exactly what I want to try to do if the wife lets me. As of now it looks like maybe just a wall maple ridge so we will see. Did you do you your own work?


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, my dad and I worked on it. We urethaned the door and finished all the trim work.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

FSUhunter said:


> Both of those I really like! Mossyhorns, that is exactly what I want to try to do if the wife lets me. As of now it looks like maybe just a wall maple ridge so we will see. Did you do you your own work?


I worked on it over the winter for a couple of years. I ordered the logs from Menards.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

They make a special adhesive now that can be trowled directly to concrete and glue tongue and groove wood floor. Its not water based and allows for moisture, expansion, contraction. I used it in my basement and really like it.


----------

